# help! rats eye started bulging a little and shaking!



## shelleytracey (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, ive just recently rehomed two adorable 5 month old rats, they both seem happy and content also love running arouns, but as i have just been sat here and stroking one through the cage, i noticed that one of his eyes started to bulge out and shake, a bit like a trapped nerve as such. but he is happy and running around and it seems to of stopped now, would this be a health problem or could it just be he was a bit scared of me? please help as im a little worried.
Proud owner of zebbadi and dylan!


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

This could be boggling which isn't a bad thing. There's bruxing where they grind their teeth together and this is usually a sign of happiness. Sometimes they grind hard enough to where it shakes their eyes. It's kinda creepy when you think about it.

I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## shelleytracey (Dec 2, 2011)

it makes a bit of sense now, as he was making a weird sound and did actually sound like grinding, he has stopped now, only happened for a minute.
Thanks, you have put my mind at rest


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like happy boggling  Its the ultimate in happy in content, think of it as a cat purring and then some


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

That's awesome! Consider it the greatest compliment they can give you. If I approach my sleepy rats in their hammock and I start "bruxing", they brux back and do it several times, taking turns with me. It is super cute.


----------



## Sassafras (Nov 30, 2011)

This was hilarious for me with my first rat where she started doing this. Had to google it to make sure. But what was more frightening was how she acted when she was in heat. It's like she was a helicopter :3


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL I thought there was something wrong too when I first saw it. He's just letting you know that he loves the attention lol!


----------



## Coorkking (Jul 13, 2011)

*help rats eye started bulging a little and shaking*

Hi there,Ive noticed that my 2 four month old boys have started playing differently and it seems, to me, more aggressively. Im no expert, as these are my first two, but whereas before they would have funny little scuffles, now I will hear the odd scream and hear thud as one has been thrown off the second level to the bottom. They also seem to be more confrontational with a lot of stand-up swaying and looking into eyes if you can understand what I mean. Is this normal? Or is this a problem developing?I should add that they do still snuggle together in the hammock when they sleep.


----------



## deborah_bates (Nov 30, 2011)

ShelleyTracey you've nothing to worry about  Mine do it all the time and it's only cos they're so happy when we're cuddling!


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Coorkking, the swaying is what red-eyed rats do to get better better depth perception. The swaying helps their eyes focus.
Based on the ages of your boys, the fighting may be caused by hormones. As long as neither of the rats seems harmed, a bit of rattie wrestling is perfectly fine and normal!
Also, Coorkking, if you would like to ask a question not relating to ShelleyTracey's post, you should start your own thread on the subject.


----------

